

Why two engineers left Apple to build a Flash alternative: Hype's (YC W11) Story - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/05/23/why-two-engineers-left-apple-to-build-a-flash-alternative-the-hype-yc-w11-story/

======
kenjackson
_I worked at Apple. I was the engineering manager for the Mail.app back end
(Mac OS X), but also worked on software updates, automation technology, SJ
keynote demos, and other engineering projects._

I love how "SJ keynote demos" is something you put in a one sentence
description of what he did. And what's even crazier is if I had to describe
what this guy did to someone else I'd probably sound more like, "Built some of
Steve Job's demos ... and did some other engineering stuff too".

At least this explains why there is no Windows client, although I'd still like
to see one.

~~~
Zev
_I love how "SJ keynote demos" is something you put in a one sentence
description of what he did. And what's even crazier is if I had to describe
what this guy did to someone else I'd probably sound more like, "Built some of
Steve Job's demos ... and did some other engineering stuff too"._

I don't know anyone who's been at Apple for awhile that doesn't have one or
two stories like that under their belt. To me, the "other engineering
projects" are the fun ones; the ones that people _still_ can't talk about,
even after leaving Apple (because it hasn't been released yet).

------
timsco
Good for Hype for taking this problem on!

Has anybody with professional Flash animation experience used this product? I
think that there is a great market for something like this but I'm wondering
if it's ready for prime time yet. The demos are a bit weak if you ask me.

It may be worth $30 to find out...

~~~
mishmash
There was a discussion on it yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2568464>

~~~
lotusleaf1987
I doubt a majority of HNers saw the original submission.

Edit: To the pedantic downvoters, do you have to be completely hostile all the
time? This is exactly the crap that is making HN a worse community-- a bunch
of egotistical trolls chasing superiority highs. The problem is the trolls are
more motivated to downvote than the normal people are willing to upvote, so
eventually all interaction will be suppressed other than the few voiced the
hive-mind accepts and agrees with.

~~~
mishmash
~200 points, on the front page for at least a day.

~~~
lotusleaf1987
I could understand if it was something that had tons of duplicates, but it's
not that big of a deal when a company is still relatively unknown.

I didn't catch the other article, not everyone logs in within a 24 hour
period. I found the article useful despite it being a resubmission and I
otherwise wouldn't have heard about the company--apparently 37 other people
agree.

~~~
mishmash
It's cool. I really don't care either way - didn't flag it.

timsco was first post, the submission was still on /newest, had few points. It
would have been silly not to point to the previous discussion.

Also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2569644>

Peace ;)

~~~
timsco
Thanks for the link. It was a long weekend in Canada, and I went 48 hours
without Internet access! ;)

------
TheIronYuppie
Wouldn't really categorize it as a flash competitor - it's an HTML5 builder
(which is very needed, but different).

~~~
lachenmayer
Well, it's not a competitor for Flash, the technology (which HTML5 is indeed a
competitor of), but of Flash the program which is part of Adobe's Creative
Suite and used to create Flash content.

(
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Flash#Adobe_Flash_Profess...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Flash#Adobe_Flash_Professional)
)

~~~
TheIronYuppie
Clearer - title and article could be clearer.

------
jp_sc
This looks amazing. Andy Clarke & others are working on a similar, web based,
tool. <http://animatable.com/>

~~~
splatcollision
If we're mentioning and linking to web based CSS animation tools, let me
humbly notify you of Edit Room:

<http://www.edit-room.com>

I'm the developer, and my development prototype is available to play with at
that link. I believe my approach is both unique and will be a better tool for
designing and animating in the browser.

